# ambulance-here we go again !



## n brown (Sep 24, 2013)

my kid's ambo-the fun starts here,it's built like a brick thing,getting all those cupboards out is a major job . oh well ...


----------



## Robmac (Sep 24, 2013)

Sweeeet! Sue will tell you how it's done!


----------



## daisymini (Sep 24, 2013)

hahaha...Have fun Nigel.....Im sure you will make a brill job of it!!!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow Nigel that's a beast.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 24, 2013)

n brown said:


> my kid's ambo-the fun starts here,it's built like a brick thing,getting all those cupboards out is a major job . oh well ...  View attachment 17293View attachment 17294



Come you love it rearlly what other thinks would you be doing Ha Ha


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 24, 2013)

all the best with it lol


----------



## mark61 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thats going to make a fantastic MH. Very nice.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 24, 2013)

That looks a really good van!


----------



## herbenny (Sep 24, 2013)

I want it  :raofl:
What a great van ....I cant wait to see what you do with that beast  

Pictures please Mr Brown of progress made ...for inspection of course


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 24, 2013)

Best of Luck Nigel,Nearly bought one at Shoreham auctions.Cheap as chips the passenger Ambulance was sold for £2000.Be interested how much it costs you to adapt.keep us updated.
Cheers David


----------



## FULL TIMER (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice one as I'm sure  you already know, a great start to a conversion.


----------



## REC (Sep 24, 2013)

Love the sharps box sitting on the corner...did they leave any defibrillators or equipment of use?? Looks like a great space, I am sure it will a brilliant MH by the time you have worked your magic!


----------



## leewilliam (Sep 25, 2013)

*sweet*

hey

Great base vehicle to start from.


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Sep 25, 2013)

That is going to make one great motorhome. Look forward to seeing how it progresses


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## shawbags (Oct 15, 2013)

More pictures please Mr brown :wave:.


----------



## n brown (Oct 15, 2013)

ta for the interest,thought i'd wait till it's finished.upholstery nearly finished ,floors down,all painted,all electrics and gas done-just waiting on a flue flashing to get the burner going,and her to choose the curtain material.just been sat out there with the heating on having a beer,trying to decide whether to have the tiles on the diagonal . I will I reckon


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 15, 2013)

Just wish I had the skills myself, looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------

